# utilisation du ipad l'hiver



## duboz (8 Septembre 2012)

quelqu'un a-t-il déjà utilisé son ipad dehors à - 20


----------



## CBi (9 Septembre 2012)

Oui mais l'ipad dans une housse et un sac n'était pas à moins 20...

Le plus rigolo à ces températures, ce sont les cables des écouteurs Apple dont le plastique gèle et devient raide : rigolo mais attention à ne pas les briser.


----------



## duboz (21 Novembre 2012)

Donc, il existe une housse qui gardera mon ipad au chaud tout en travaillant dessus.Où trouver cette fameuse houssse?


----------

